# Changing Pixel Dimensions



## wxnut (Nov 14, 2004)

I want to print an 11X14 picture at a local camera store. The digital file has a pixel dimension of 3072 by 2048.  The store says for an 11X14 I need a minimum of 2800 X 2200, so I am short on the one end. I start looking around in Photoshop and find the Image Size  menu where I can change the pixels to anything I want. Hell I could make it 9000 by 6000 and have a 154MB sized file. Now my question is, will that allow me to make larger prints, or is there a draw back for doing this?  Will I lack in quality if the pixel dimensions are messed with?

Thanks,
Doug
http://www.wxnut.net


----------



## santino (Nov 14, 2004)

depends on the dpi (dots per inch).


----------



## wxnut (Nov 14, 2004)

OK. In the same Image Size window in photoshop, it has a 72 for the DPI. Should I change that as well?  Will that affect quality?

Doug


----------



## santino (Nov 14, 2004)

it will. 72 dpi is not enough to change a 2800 X 2200 pic into a 9000 X 6000 pic. If you had for example 600 dpi you could without any loss of quality. 72 dpi is "real size", you can't enlarge the pic, it's highest quality is at it's actuall size.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 14, 2004)

What you should do is this.  Change the dpi to 300.  Uncheck resample before you do it.  Now re-check resample, and change the pixel dimensions.  Sounds like you have a 6mp image.  You can get an 11x14 no problem, but you will have to crop.  If you change your small dimension to 11, that leaves you with 16.5 on your other dimension.  Do this, and then make a new document that is 11x14 @ 300 DPI.  Copy the photo from the other document and paste it in, and then move it around with the move tool until you find a suitable crop.

Make sense?


----------



## wxnut (Nov 15, 2004)

I think I understand, but may have an easier way to do it. 

Open photo. Select the crop tool. Then in toolbar, select 300dpi and change dimensions to 11X14  then when you make the crop, it will be done.  Doing this turned my 3072 by 2048 72 dpi picture into a  4200 X3300 300 dpi  file.

Ill post when I get the prints back to see if they look good.

Doug
http://www.wxnut.net


----------



## Karalee (Nov 15, 2004)

Something about that doesnt sound right. Arent you adding more information into it thans already there?


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 15, 2004)

That works too.  Whatever way you like.  I prefer doing it  the way I mentioned because You don't see the parts of the photo that are being cropped.  It's easier for me to see what the final composition will look like.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 15, 2004)

Kara, you have to do that to get an enlargement.  There is an acceptable limit to which you can "stretch" an image before quality loss is too great.  It's the similar for film. 

I've stretched prints from my 6.3mp camera to 16x24 @ 300dpi, and had prints up to 20x30 at 220 dpi with excellent results.  If you view the document at "print size" in photoshop you will get an approximate proof of how it will look in print.  The quality of the printer has a lot to do with the final result as well.


----------



## donhdefl (Dec 13, 2004)

try this for enlarging digital pictures. i have used one photo enlargement program with great success called imagener.  you can find it here:  http://www.imagener.com.  hope this helps!  -dh




			
				santino said:
			
		

> it will. 72 dpi is not enough to change a 2800 X 2200 pic into a 9000 X 6000 pic. If you had for example 600 dpi you could without any loss of quality. 72 dpi is "real size", you can't enlarge the pic, it's highest quality is at it's actuall size.


----------

